# Bicolor vs. terribilis



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Just curious... Why are bicolor considerably cheaper than terribilis? Are they considerably easier to breed?

Also, what are people's thoughts on how they compare as captives?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

As far as I know, supply and demand are the only reason that terribilis are more expensive.

Demand: More people seem to want terribilis than bicolor.

Supply: When terribilis were first imported from Europe, only the mints got well established (chytrid and other problems killed off many of the yellow and oranges), and so yellow and oranges are in lower supply, even though they all reproduce roughly the same.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

But is there any particular reason why terribilis are preferred? They seem to look incredibly similar to me... if anything the golden bicolor is a prettier frog, IMO, than mint terribilis.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

based just on looks, i like the bicolor too. i've never owned either though so i can't really say why one is preferred to the other.


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't know why but, bicolors can be a hard sell even at really low prices.

Johnny


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

A little off-topic; my bicolors are great frogs. They are eating machines, and very personable. If you were considering some, a highly recommend them. Just make sure you have some access to larger food items once in a while. Some small petstore crickets will do as treats. I feed mine waxworms regularly and they love them. Not that either species is very active, but I do think out of the two, the bicolors are a bit more entertaining. Neither species hides to much, as they are always out and about. They are, again in my experience, much more vocal than terribilis. They have a loud pleasent call.

Don't know if you were considering one of the two species, but if you were I hoped this helped some.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I think its probably because, if given the choice, the buyer wants the "true poison arrow frog" even though bicolor is one of them. That is always one reason why I'll take terribilis first...not to say bicolor are great frogs and I'd definitely take some over many other types of darts. 
however, the golden bicolor (incorrectly labeled gold terribilis) is one of the most beautiful dart frogs ever...it is unfortunate I didn't buy any from Sean when he had them available. I agree with that statement, I do too not like the mint as much as the yellow morph of terribilis or golden bicolor.

However, sometimes I wonder if bicolor should really be reclassified as a subspecies of terribilis.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

*bicolor*

I actually have both the bicolor and some yellow terribilis and I think that both of them are great frogs. The interesting thing to me is the difference in color of some of the bicolor in terms of legs and also the shade of color which to me makes them more interesting for me. In regards to boldness, I think both of them are bold as adults but I agree that the bicolor is more vocal.


----------

